# iPad 2018 : quel choix ?



## micropro (25 Février 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Quel choix est la question principale.

Je désire acquérir un iPad, de préférence l'iPad 2018 par soucis de budget (450€ MAX je n'y déroge pas).

Mon utilisation serait : surf, lecture d'eBook (loisirs et cours), certaines applis pour les cours (ça passerait sans problème mais je le mentionne quand même) et, le point qui pose vraiment question : location de film via iTunes et un autre service de streaming commençant par N et se terminant par iX... (je ne sais pas si on peut le mentionner).

Question video, est-ce que je pourrai bénéficier de la lecture de film 4K HDR et/ou Dolby Vision sur un écran d'iPad 2018 (et, à titre indicatif, un écran d'iPad Pro dernière génération 11 pouces ?) ?
Je précise que c'est bien pour une lecture de vidéo sur l'iPad, nativement, pas de périphérique externe.

Je tiens vraiment à le savoir, question budget ça pourrait changer pas mal pour moi... surtout que j'hésite entre l'iPad 32Go et 128Go. Si la 4K est disponible, il me sera plus confortable d'avoir un 128Go (je préfère précharger mes films et séries).
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse tranchée sur la question après recherche. Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse s'il vous plaît ?

Pour les utilisateurs ayant la même utilité d'iPad, 32Go (quel qu'il soit), trouvez-vous que c'est suffisant comme mémoire ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

micropro


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2019)

Si tu veux avoir des films, 32 Go est trop juste, car je suppose que tu ne vas pas te contenter d'un ou deux films. J'ai un 128 Go et lorsque je pars en déplacement je dois toujours choisir certains films plutôt que d'autres sinon je remplirais vite la mémoire.

Ensuite, tous les iPad actuels lisent les films en haute définition. Tu n'auras pas de soucis de ce côté; le processeur est extrêmement véloce.

Mais quand tu parles de fichiers 4K natif, tu veux parler de fichiers que tu peux importer dans iTunes (MP4) ou des fichiers exotiques glanés à droite et à gauche  ?


----------



## micropro (25 Février 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu veux avoir des films, 32 Go est trop juste, car je suppose que tu ne vas pas te contenter d'un ou deux films. J'ai un 128 Go et lorsque je pars en déplacement je dois toujours choisir certains films plutôt que d'autres sinon je remplirais vite la mémoire.
> 
> Ensuite, tous les iPad actuels lisent les films en haute définition. Tu n'auras pas de soucis de ce côté; le processeur est extrêmement véloce.
> 
> Mais quand tu parles de fichiers 4K natif, tu veux parler de fichiers que tu peux importer dans iTunes (MP4) ou des fichiers exotiques glanés à droite et à gauche  ?



Merci pour la réponse : 128Go donc  Je ne compte pas importer de fichier vidéo glaner par-ci par-là. Je suis surtout support physique (platine blu-ray et blu-ray UHD etc.) donc ce serait un grand pas vers le dématérialisé.

Quand je parle de 4K natif, c'est à dire, si de mon iPad je vais sur un service comme l'iTunes Store et que je choisis un film où il est marqué 4K, est-ce que l'iPad aura la possibilité 1) d'y accéder et 2) de le lire correctement avec le hardware que propose l'iPad 2018 ?
Tu dis que le processeur est extrêmement véloce mais encore faut-il qu'il ait les instructions pour décoder ce qu'il faut pour les fichiers 4K.
Bon j'ai posé la question mais je suis entre temps via iTunes retourné sur le Store et apparemment il n'y a qu'avec l'Apple TV que c'est possible d'obtenir la version 4K d'un film (du moins pour le moment). (écrit en petit...)

Après... est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une expérience similaire avec un service de streaming (légal !) qui propose du 4K directement ?

Je me rends compte que c'est peut-être une question bidon vu que ce modèle d'iPad fait à peine 10 pouces mais ça attise ma curiosité.
Donc ben... est-ce qu'un film FullHD en met plein la vue sur cette diagonale et cet écran ? toutes proportions gardées, on est pas au cinéma non plus

Merci pour la réponse, ça m'oriente déjà vers le modèle 128Go. Je chipote surement pour le reste.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2019)

Alors, en effet, les 4K est réservé à l'Apple TV chez Apple. Mais un film en HD est déjà bluffant sur un iPad.


De tout de façon, l'appareil n'a pas la résolution 4K, il est en 2 048 x 1 536 soit un peu plus grand que la HD (1080 x 1920) alors que la 4K est en 20160 x 3840.


Sur mes iPad, que ce soit le tout premier modèle jusqu'au Pro première génération, j'affiche sans aucun souci la HD. Pour les fichiers ripés moi même comme ceux achetés sur iTunes.


Sinon, je ne connais pas d'autre site de vente de film en HD ou 4K, car ce que je trouve sur iTunes ou avec Netflix me suffit largement.


----------



## micropro (25 Février 2019)

D'accord ! Oui je pensais surtout à Netflix... je ne connais pas d'autre service mais ça m'est amplement suffisant.

Pour tes films rippés tu les as en mkv ? Parce que j'avoue que regarder un blu-ray ou l'autre que je possède sera génial sur iPad et je ne connais pas grand chose d'autre que le mkv... (bon ok le mp4 mais pas de connaissance de logiciel).
Enfin, ceci est un autre sujet, désolé pour le off topic, pour les interrogations et conseils, je considère cela comme résolu.

Merci beaucoup !

micropro


----------



## white.spirit (23 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
L’ipad (les applications Apple) n’accepte nativement que le mp4.  Mais tu pourras installer d’autres lecteurs vidéo, comme VLC, qui sauront tout lire (mkv, mp4, avi...).


----------

